

HTML5 resume - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/resume/marks_resume.html

======
whalesalad
Wow this is the ugliest thing I have ever seen. This is like re-creating the
hell that is Powerpoint presentations on the web. List points fading in?

Ars to the rescue: [http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/06/study-
powerpoint...](http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/06/study-powerpoint-
animations-are-comprehension-killers.ars)

Seriously I'd never send this to anyone, I'd be embarrassed.

~~~
fretlessjazz
Many engineers are not designers, and should not be judged as such.
Constructive criticism is more helpful here than lambasting them for not
adhering to your personal standards of UX.

~~~
dimarco
While I agree with your second statement, your first is misplaced. There is a
huge difference between "I'm an engineer, can't design, here's my resume(even
my HTML5 resume)" and using oddly timed fade-ins, slides, text reflection,
etc. etc.

If you try to put that much design in a resume, you get judged as a designer.

~~~
fretlessjazz
2 days late; not sure if you'll still get a chance to read this. But, I'll
bite.

As someone who's hired (good and bad) engineers in both UI/UX and back-end
disciplines, my first impression of it was "Yeah, it's not pretty, but he does
not allege to be a designer." At that point, I checked out the source code. It
was not spectacular, but he did communicate an working grasp of the technology
he professed to understand.

If this resume was judged in a biased lean towards UI/UX, my opinion is that
you'd be passing up a potentially hard-working and dedicated employee. With a
little help from a designer, this guy could possibly do great things.

------
cheald
Not very pretty. Gradients and serif fonts make it feel like a stock
Powerpoint presentation - very 90s. Presentation breaks down on widescreen
monitors (other slides are visible, and the text on them "jumps" when the
slide becomes active). Scroll bars all over the place look really bad. UX is
unintuitive - I clicked all over before figuring out to use my arrow keys. You
could probably fix a lot of that with a little cleaner CSS.

Full marks for trying to find a new way to present a resume, but honestly, a
recruiter is going to be annoyed at it more than impressed, I'll wager;
resumes that slow you down and don't let you scan for pertinent information
are likely to ding you for negative points. To offset that, the resume
presentation needs to be _really_ impressive if you want to use it as a dual
resume/portfolio entry.

~~~
messel
Thanks, will keep that in mind. Design an iterative process.

~~~
cheald
Absolutely. I don't mean to come across as harsh, but simply to provide my
impressions as constructive criticism. I think the idea is really neat, since
it can give you a chance to showcase some of your skills in a resume-relevant
manner, but it does need to be executed really well to work right, IMO.

------
iamdave
Interesting idea, but it was a UX nightmare. First thing I expected at least a
subtle hint to use the arrow keys, instead of a click, spacebar or enter
button to advance the slides.

If I advanced past the first slide using the arrow keys, and then came back, I
had to press the back button 5 times just to get back to HN.

------
madhouse
Using Chrome 7:

Pressing right on the last page restarts the animation (and a vertical
scrollbar is visible for a very short time).

Using Firefox 3.6:

There's a horizontal scrollbar on multiple pages (some stay even after
animation ends, some disappear).

Both:

The "Professional Experience" page has a vertical scrollbar, which triggers a
page flip, making said page unusable.

Also, it might be just me, but I find it fairly annoying that I can see half
of the next page at all times, but when I switch to that page, it clears it
and starts to animate. This looks very weird to me.

The colors are also... brr.

~~~
messel
Good point, I should hide the previous and next pages.

------
annon
Professional Experience has a vertical scrollbar, but scrolling causes the
slides to change.

Safari 5.0.1

------
PeterBeddows
Pioneers frequently run into a barrage of criticism yet without pioneers
prepared to face the "slings and arrows of outrageous fortune" (Thank you Will
Shakespeare), progress of all kinds would be stunted if not non-existent. Even
Galileo faced challenges in showing his ideas.

So while we may agree that we would perhaps not recommend this link to someone
specifically interested in our resume, we would be very happy to recommend the
link to anyone curious about this new fangled technology called HTML5.

Congratulations Mark on taking this option for a spin: From this foundation,
no doubt, much improvement can be developed as and whenever the urge takes
you.

------
ergo14
The biggest problem with this portfolio is not that it's not looking good. It
lacks basic information how to navigate the site. I had to go to orginal fw
page to notice i use arrow keys for navigation. Compared with this problem,
everything else seems minor ;-)

If he is and engineer - not a webdeveloper then i don't see why it should be
the nicest looking thing in the world.

<http://i.imgur.com/ZKSAJ.png> \- this is all I have to say.

~~~
jacobbijani
Why is it Helvetica? Sort of negates the whole point of letting that handful
of words speak for itself, doesn't it?

------
messel
Props to Googlers, and Matt Nowack for the framework. Code is packaged here:
<http://github.com/victusfate/html5-resume>

~~~
tlammens
The comma placement on the second page is horrible!

More personal and subjective: Your choice of color (and a gradient) is
inspired by powerpoint? Brrr.

------
zackola
<http://gogglesdonothing.ytmnd.com/>

------
imd
Doesn't work with NoScript. What happened to graceful degradation/progressive
enhancement?

------
peng
HTML4 resume: <http://nylira.com/p/cv>

------
aaronbrethorst
Almost unusable on Safari 4.05 (on OS X 10.5.8)

~~~
messel
Thanks, I thought it worked kinda funky on my phone and tablet.

------
azharcs
typography is bad, try to avoid serif fonts, Use sans-serif fonts for better
read.

------
sabat
Does not appear to work at all in Chrome beta (v6) on this here MacBook Pro.
That or I just don't understand how to start the animation. :-o

